# Copperhead removal



## Aztec (Aug 22, 2010)

We got a large copperhead living smack dab in the middle of our hunting camp.  We first saw it yesterday and it got down a hole at the base of our shade tree.  Question is what can I pour down the hold and get it to come out?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2010)

Just unload a can of great stuff foam in the hole. He'll either have an escape hole or he won't bother you again..


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 22, 2010)

another idea would be ammonia. just pour some of it down the hole and wait a few minutes.


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Aug 22, 2010)

hose and some gas, be ready to shoot.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 22, 2010)

Pending size and your fondness for your shade tree, pour 'bout
2-3 cups of gas down the hole and throw in a match....He will come
out, but he will be pretty mad......
I had a hole next to an old rotten pine stump next to my drive way with a copperhead that was staying close to grapevines I had on my fence....When he came out, i sent him to snake heaven with a
12gage...


----------



## packrat (Aug 22, 2010)

*Snake*

Carb & choke cleaner.


----------



## bdillard (Aug 22, 2010)

pour gas in the hole and then throw a paper towel  on fire in the hole....


----------



## Rays123 (Aug 22, 2010)

packrat said:


> Carb & choke cleaner.



how bout some starter fluid


----------



## Furious (Aug 22, 2010)

*kill it with fire!!!*


----------



## Aztec (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas.  This is a huge copperhead and if we get it killed I post a picture.  To many kids in our camp to permit it to live there.


----------



## CAL (Aug 22, 2010)

Take a small hose and split the end.Tape a small light bulb to the split end.Run the hose down the hole light bulb first.The bulb will follow the contours of the hole.When you reach the bottom,pour some gasoline in the hose .It will go out where the hose is split.Out comes ya snake if in there.be careful and good luck!


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 22, 2010)

A big can of wasp spray will get him out of there.


----------



## albridges (Aug 22, 2010)

Good luck i hate them things. Like a mad rattlesnake without the warning!


----------



## 706th1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yep.  what they said.  Pretty much anything will bring him out quick so stand back and be ready.


----------



## Flash (Aug 27, 2010)

Aztec said:


> Thanks for all the ideas.  This is a huge copperhead and if we get it killed I post a picture.  To many kids in our camp to permit it to live there.



Get him yet??


----------



## denbow (Aug 30, 2010)

gas, that what they use in PA on rattlesnake hunts.


----------



## GB Young (Aug 31, 2010)

diesel fuel and ammonia nitrate


----------



## gbl81955 (Aug 31, 2010)

Pour boiling water down the hole.  Guaranteed to work


----------



## Bear10 (Sep 1, 2010)

Highintheshoulder said:


> hose and some gas, be ready to shoot.



X2. Just don't pour to much gas down there or he'll pass out and want come out.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 1, 2010)

GB Young said:


> diesel fuel and ammonia nitrate



ANFO might be a tad much for this situation.


----------



## The Crowe (Sep 1, 2010)

a couple of beers and he wont care that your there lol id go with gas or wd 40 and a match


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 1, 2010)

Aztec said:


> Thanks for all the ideas.  This is a huge copperhead and if we get it killed I post a picture.  To many kids in our camp to permit it to live there.


Huge?  How huge?  You sure it's not a rat snake or something else?  Copperheads are generally not HUGE.  Just curious.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 1, 2010)

A ferret. or draino then water.


----------



## shaggybill (Sep 11, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Huge?  How huge?  You sure it's not a rat snake or something else?  Copperheads are generally not HUGE.  Just curious.



Ditto. I have my doubts its a copperhead as well.


----------



## germag (Sep 11, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## Bruz (Sep 11, 2010)

GB Young said:


> diesel fuel and ammonia nitrate



2 weeks ago we detonated 1250lbs....that should do it....just stand back a bit


----------



## dtala (Sep 12, 2010)

he said a "large copperhead" in first post.....then "huge copperhead" in second post....

I've personally seen  43" and a 42" copperheads....I'd consider either of those as "huge".....

now why are ya'll really doubting him as to what kind of snake it is?????


----------



## dtala (Sep 12, 2010)

pretty sure this is a copperhead ....all 44" of it, less the head. It was 43" before skinning


----------



## germag (Sep 12, 2010)

dtala said:


> pretty sure this is a copperhead ....all 44" of it, less the head. It was 43" before skinning



Yep. And if you were the OP, this would be pertinent.



After all these years and all of these "copperheads" and "moccasins" that people have brought me and called me to come and remove, and, later...since the advent of the internet, all of the photos of "copperheads" and "moccasins"......probably 80% of which are actually water snakes and corn snakes.....I've learned to regard them with a healthy dose of skepticism until I see the snake or a photo of it.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Sep 12, 2010)

Please forward all skins to me for safe keeping and verification of species!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 12, 2010)

germag said:


> Yep. And if you were the OP, this would be pertinent.
> 
> 
> 
> After all these years and all of these "copperheads" and "moccasins" that people have brought me and called me to come and remove, and, later...since the advent of the internet, all of the photos of "copperheads" and "moccasins"......probably 80% of which are actually water snakes and corn snakes.....I've learned to regard them with a healthy dose of skepticism until I see the snake or a photo of it.



Ditto.  I have seen more Northern Water snakes and Brown Water Snakes(they get what I would consider "huge) killed as Copperheads.  I get doubtful when I hear "huge" and "Copperhead" in the same sentence.  Not saying it is not a Copperhead, just curious...I would like to see pics of  huge Copperhead.


----------



## Aztec (Sep 12, 2010)

First I know what a copperhead look like.  I have caught many rattlesnakes and copperheads.  In Wilkes County  there a some very large copperheads.  Just ask the folks that live or hunt there.  The way we handled the problem was took a dozer and removed the stump and covered the holes below the stump so there was no escape!


----------



## germag (Sep 12, 2010)

Aztec said:


> First I know what a copperhead look like.  I have caught many rattlesnakes and copperheads.  In Wilkes County  there a some very large copperheads.  Just ask the folks that live or hunt there.  The way we handled the problem was took a dozer and removed the stump and covered the holes below the stump so there was no escape!





I'm not saying you don't know what a copperhead looks like. But.....just about every single misidentified dead harmless snake I've seen was misidentified by somebody that "knows what a copperhead looks like." or "knows what a cottonmouth looks like." They ALL _thought _they knew. I've had people get downright MAD at me when I told them it wasn't a cottonmouth, or it wasn't a copperhead they killed. Oh, well....my skepticism isn't personal, it's borne of experience.


----------



## SCPO (Sep 12, 2010)

please be careful using gasoline and lighting it. you might get a bigger explosion than you think.


----------



## dtala (Sep 12, 2010)

well, just a suggestion, instead of mouthing yer disbelief that the man knows what a copperhead looks like, think it quietly to yerself....just sayin. That way ya don't insult the poster.........

you can always ride his butt if he posts a pic of a water snake calling it a copperhead......heck I would help ya...

  troy


----------



## Fireump (Sep 12, 2010)

Do like Jerry Clower use to do,,,,gas um out, either with gasoline, or put a hose on an exhaust from a vehicle, tractor, 4 wheeler, etc. and run that down the hole


----------



## germag (Sep 12, 2010)

dtala said:


> well, just a suggestion, instead of mouthing yer disbelief that the man knows what a copperhead looks like, think it quietly to yerself....just sayin. That way ya don't insult the poster.........
> 
> you can always ride his butt if he posts a pic of a water snake calling it a copperhead......heck I would help ya...
> 
> troy



Yeah, you'd probably be right about that....if that's what I said. But, if you'll look at post #33 and sharpen your reading comprehension just a tad...


But....be that as it may......


I still haven't seen any pictures....


----------

